# Finally



## B.McTeer (25 Aug 2005)

So finally 2 months after my med RTU from BMQ/SQ in c-wack I'm finally booked in for surgery almost 2 months to the day after the fact. Got to love the B.C. heath care system  anywho, looks like I will be on the city weekend course starting in December for BMQ take 2 hehehehe. 

Deas Gu Cath

B.McTeer


----------



## swanita (26 Aug 2005)

Two months isn't that bad. It sure beats waiting up to a year (or longer) for knee/hip replacements in Ontario.


----------



## visitor (26 Aug 2005)

Canadians need to stop thinking that a 2 month wait is " not bad" and demanding faster  services from the people that fund them.  The longer the wait the greater the complications and the loss of income, etc.  My US and European  contacts, all of whom  have  insurance, either public or private, do not endure the waits Canadians now placidly think are normal.


----------



## swanita (26 Aug 2005)

visitor said:
			
		

> Canadians need to stop thinking that a 2 month wait is " not bad" and demanding faster   services from the people that fund them.   The longer the wait the greater the complications and the loss of income, etc.   My US and European   contacts, all of whom   have   insurance, either public or private, do not endure the waits Canadians now placidly think are normal.



Then maybe it's time that people vote for a politician who will actually work towards decreasing wait times for people. Instead of keeping head stuck in the sand & just complaining about health services or lack thereof.


----------



## tig3r (26 Aug 2005)

swanita said:
			
		

> Then maybe it's time that people vote for a politician who will actually work towards decreasing wait times for people. Instead of keeping head stuck in the sand & just complaining about health services or lack thereof.



from what i've been reading on this forum, the wait time is ridiculous...now that i'm of voting age, i will definitely consider this when making my decision...theres no reason why it should be taking so long to recruit men and women willing to serve your country...


----------



## -rb (26 Aug 2005)

tig3r said:
			
		

> from what i've been reading on this forum, the wait time is ridiculous...now that i'm of voting age, i will definitely consider this when making my decision...theres no reason why it should be taking so long to recruit men and women willing to serve your country...



tig3r, that comment is in regards to the wait times for *health services*!...Although, both wait times have been know to be equally painful. ;D

cheers!


----------



## swanita (26 Aug 2005)

yukon said:
			
		

> tig3r, that comment is in regards to the wait times for *health services*!...Although, both wait times have been know to be equally painful. ;D
> 
> cheers!



That's funny!  ;D...too bad it's true though...


----------



## tig3r (26 Aug 2005)

yes i realize my mistake..thanks for the heads up


----------

